# HUBLOT - Classic Fusion Extra–thin Skeleton



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Something completely new for the Hublot brand: an extra-thin skeleton watch, a Classic Fusion whose design has been refined, while retaining the dynamic and modern codes immediately recognisable as Hublot.

With a 45 mm diameter, this watch is equipped with a new movement just 2.90 mm thick, developed by Hublot. It comes in a fully skeleton worked version, made to a resolutely graphic design, which enables expert eyes to admire the watch's regulating part, the balance and the escapement... The dial side features the small seconds at 7 o'clock and the hands that match the design of the very first Hublot watches, as a nice nod to the brand's history. With a 90-hour power reserve and 50-metre water resistance, this piece is available in two versions, one in titanium, limited to 1000 pieces, and the other in 18K King Gold, with just 500 pieces.

Exhibiting a marvellous balance between the classic extra-thin look, a symbol of watchmaking art, and Hubot's trademark dynamic and modern design, this piece is a fine exercise in style, providing a wonderful demonstration of the principle of fusion between Tradition and Modernity.

Related link: Hublot Genève - Official Website - Hublot Genève


----------



## jpohl402 (Feb 8, 2012)

Like the watch & technology advances (thin case) but I think a thick case is a bit cooler


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

jpohl402 said:


> Like the watch & technology advances (thin case) but I think a thick case is a bit cooler


I was thinking the same thing....but would love to see a side by side comparison of regular case vs ultra thin.
Are both 45mm?


----------

